

Funny how the cross-browser Favicon works - jmaclabs
http://johnmclaughlin.info/blog/funny-how-the-cross-browser-favicon-works/
This is a solution for one of those extremely small details regarding your website: the favicon.
Favicons are those semi-forgettable images that are actually a nice finishing touch on any website. But, do it wrong, it’ll end up a mess in your server logs or just plain won’t work everyone visiting your site.
I recently realized how pesky this lil’ file can be while walking a buddy through getting one setup on his site when I realized that I forgot some small but important details how to make one that works and doesn’t cause problems.
======
there
...on a website that doesn't have a working favicon.

------
jmaclabs
lol - touche! bug fixed and deployed to 'prod' :)

